# Did You Have A Baby Through IVF In Your Twenties? FEE PAID.



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello
I am looking for women who had successful IVF and had a baby while they were in their 20's.
This is for a sensitive and positive article in a national publication and everyone taking part will be paid a fee for their time.
Please contact me on [email protected] for more information
Many Thanks
Eimear


----------

